# Moss



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I've been reading a lot of old post about moss and algae on Farm Pond also cattails excetera excetera so is there something new nowadays or still the copper sulfate


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Cutrine Plus is probably used more than copper sulfate now. Cutrine Plus stays in the water column longer which makes it more effective at killing the algae and requires less frequent treatments. It also breaks down in the environment better than copper sulfate. Copper sulfate doesn't break down causing it to build up on the bottom of the pond which can prevent beneficial weed growth. Cutrine Plus comes in granular or liquid form.


----------

